# How do I catch fry to transfer from breeding to grow out tank



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Guy's,

Can anyone help me with this question, I am planning on transferring my fry from their 10 gal. breeding tank to their 20 gal. grow out tank today.

Can anyone tell me what a good method is to catch the fry to transfer them to cups that I will float in the grow out tank. 

Should I use a net?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually cup 3mm fry but net 5mm - up. I first catch them in a (big enough) net then cup them out. That way I wont need to chase them around.


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*I heard a lot of people like to just pour them in from the tank. I have heard some people like to you one of those tubes you use to clean the gravel with and just let it pour into the grow out. *

*I have had people suggest to me to just breed in your grow out tank which is what I did.*
​


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is what I decided to do, I drained all but an inch of water and emptied the contents of the tank, sponge filter, heater etc.

I tried to net the fry but they were scattering crazy all over the tank and I felt I was stressing them way to much. I was going to pour the contents into a bucket and float the whole bucket with all the fry in the grow out tank.

Then I realized the 10 gal. breeding tank would fit inside the 20 gal. grow out tank so I took the whole tank with the inch of water and the fry and rested it just inside the 20 gal. tank and let them float there till the temperature adjusted. 

Then I just dipped the corner of the 10 gal. into the water and tilted it, the fry just slowly drifted into the grow out tank.

I think this method put as little stress as possible on the fry.

Just remember if you do this to take out some water from the grow out tank to compensate for the volume of the 10 gal. tank you are floating in there otherwise you will be mopping it up :-?






​


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here they are finally in and settled!! PHEW!! another hurtle overcome :-D





​


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Bhali, what week do you move your fry? They look big. My is too small at 3 weeks.


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

*These fry turned 4 weeks old 2 days ago, the largest I would say is about 7/8 of an inch and the smallest about 1/2 an inch.

I just transfered them to the 20 gal. grow out tank yesterday.*


----------

